# Union of Vapers - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (29/5/18)

*Union of Vapers / Dip 'n Dunkz - Coffee Cupcakes*

International juice
Purchased from: The Cloud Lounge – Creamy Clouds @The Cloud Lounge - Creamy Clouds
Price: R260

Flavour Description: none
VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 3mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W

*WARNING*
*The label on the back of the bottle states that it contains “artificial flavorings or natural extracts derived from nuts.” Those who are allergic to nuts should thus stay far away from this juice.*





My comments:
This juice has a pleasant, sweet (but not overly so) flavour, but unfortunately the coffee isn’t strong. As a vape during the day it’s perfect, but as a wake-and-vape, I prefer something with a stronger coffee flavour. I was also not able to get it in 6mg nic, which is what I like - nay, need - first thing in the morning.

Would I buy this juice again: Yes, but not as a wake-and-vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

